# Baked Macaroni and Cheese



## coltsfanchris (Dec 17, 2009)

I am looking for some tips and ideas for a really great baked macaroni and cheese. My grandma used to do one that was really simple with just cheddar, milk, flour, and pasta (obviously) and it was delish. I just can't seem to get it right. I've tried out several recipes with different cheeses, onion, bacon, etc. Just haven't found one I really love. Help!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2009)

I just make a simple bechemel (white sauce) with equal parts butter and flour and milk and melt a lot of really good shredded cheese into it.  I usually use a combination of cheeses -- cheddar, gruyere, gouda -- whatever I have on hand, usually.

If you are going to bake it, I find that you will want your sauce to be thin.  And you want a lot of it, as the pasta will suck it in.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently made one for a pot luck Christmas Party.

In addition to a basic Mac 'n Cheese recipe, I added:

1 Can of cream of Mushroom Soup
1 Can of Ceddar Cheese Soup
1/2 cup of tiny diced Red and Green Bell Peppers (for Christmas color, sprinkled on top)

I received many compliments on it and was asked by two people for the recipe, so I suppose it was good.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 17, 2009)

What seems to be 'off' in your recipe?  Is the flavor flat or is the texture off?

I also make a fairly straight forward mac and cheese with a white sauce and shredded cheddar (and sometimes other types or cheese).  I usually add a little grated onion, a small amount of dried mustard and pinch of nutmeg and cayenne pepper as well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was younger, everyone in the house liked their mac & cheese differently, so it was always a process for my mom to make this for dinner.  I liked the mac and cheese with sliced mushrooms added in and cheddar cheese.  My brother and father liked mushrooms and tuna with cheddar.  My mom with tuna and american cheese on top, and my sister with nothing added in, and american on top.

Now that I am in charge of the kitchen, I do the basic bechemel with white wine,  cheddar , and any other left over cheeses and mushrooms.  I then place it in a thin layer in a lasagna pan ( maybe an inch thick, then broil it for a few minutes with cheddar on top.  I keep it thin because we fight for the crusty cheese on top, so i figured this gives more surface area for the crusty cheese.  Sometimes if I feel like deep dishing it, ill put it in one of those onion soup crocks, put a bunch of cheese on top, then broil it like that .


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 17, 2009)

A bechamel with some great cheese is always good, but ya know... I like to use that "cheese" in a box. you know what I mean.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 18, 2009)

You will never make as good as GRANDMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But it might be fun trying.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> A bechamel with some great cheese is always good, but ya know... I like to use that "cheese" in a box. you know what I mean.


VELVEETA!!! Say it with me people! I love the stuff!

OK, I don't care how food snobby we pretend to be, we all use and like some down home stuff. (In my case, I like a LOT of it!)

Best mac and cheese is the one made with bechamel, then lots of velveeta melted in and a few shots of grated cheddar. MMMMMMMMM!

I know what I'm making for dinner tonight!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> VELVEETA!!! Say it with me people! I love the stuff!
> 
> OK, I don't care how food snobby we pretend to be, we all use and like some down home stuff. (In my case, I like a LOT of it!)
> 
> ...


 
I went 50 years without buying Velveeta, but now I do use some Velveeta when I make mac and cheese for kids.  It melts really well and makes the sauce creamier.  Almost  plastic IMO if you use too much.  So I still mostly use cheddar with a hunk of Velveeta added.

Velveeta is very bland, though.  For kids that's usually a good thing.

When I make mac and cheese for adults, it's all about the cheese.  I use very good, flavorful cheeses, which means no Velveeta.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I went 50 years without buying Velveeta, but now I do use some Velveeta when I make mac and cheese for kids.  It melts really well and makes the sauce creamier.  Almost  plastic IMO if you use too much.  So I still mostly use cheddar with a hunk of Velveeta added.


Having never eaten plastic I couldn't say. 

I do know that velveeta is a pleaser in our house. Both with the kids and with the adults. Perhaps my palate is just not refined enough. LOL. I read somewhere that you lose tastebuds as you get older, thats why kids are often "pickier" they taste more nuance. 

I only make mac and cheese for our family of 4, so I don't have to worry. Velveeta in my bechamel with about 1 cup of grated old cheddar. I don't put any bread crumbs on top of mine though.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2009)

Alix

I started to use velveeta after I watched a mac and cheese throwdown on FoodTV.

Delilah's 7 Cheese Mac and Cheese Recipe : : Food Network


I don't use her recipe but I do usually use at least three kinds of cheese.

No eggs!!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 18, 2009)

I loved Velveeta when I was a little girl. and it does melt beautifully.  However, I have a fairly high degree of lactose intolerance, and whey is a big precipitator of "problems." Since Velveeta has a large proportion of whey in it, I try to stay away from it as much as possible. which is to say that I never purchase it any more.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2009)

jennyema said:


> Alix
> 
> I started to use velveeta after I watched a mac and cheese throwdown on FoodTV.
> 
> ...



YUMMY! Great link, thanks. Eggs? Ick.


----------



## jet (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine's technically broiled, not baked, but I think it's close enough. 
Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Janet H (Dec 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> YUMMY! Great link, thanks. Eggs? Ick.




Yeah - that eggs thing is really different.  I loved in North Carolina for a while and the old timers there make mac n cheese with essentially a custard with shredded cheese added.  It's baked and hot and cheesy - just texturally challenging the first time you try it if you were raised on the bechemel based version.  I learned to like it - in fact even love it.  It's pasta, cheese, milk and eggs - how could it be bad really?


----------



## luvs (Dec 18, 2009)

mine's a bechamel, cheeses (2 blocks, 2 kinds), mustard, worcestershire, pepper, salt, garlic powder, onion powder, frank's, & pasta. baked, delicious. 

i like cheese abound, & flavor abundance, & tender pasta, & a crust.


----------



## luvs (Dec 18, 2009)

& dagnabbit if i didn't view alton brown throwing eggs into a pot of macaroni & cheese! i'm almost CERTAIN i added eggs after that, too, & my pasta was great!


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Large Batch Mac-n-Cheese

2 lbs macaroni just cooked
1 large box Velveeta
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
1/2 cups of any other cheeses you need to eat up
1/2 stick BUTTER
1 loaf of country or firm white bread, cubed and dried slightly
about 2 sticks of butter melted
about 1 qt half and half

mix mac and cheeses in a large glass pan, dot with butter, pour in enough half and half to halfway fill the dish. Dip the bread cubs in butter, cover the top with the bread, bake in 350 oven for 1 hour.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 19, 2009)

oooooh wow, great thread!  I have been craving homemade mac and cheese for a week now, looks like some good stuff here!


----------



## Mama (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a combination of cheeses including velveeta.  Here's my recipe Baked Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## bakechef (Dec 19, 2009)

This is the recipe that I use.  I don't usually have velveeta on hand so I substitute cheddar, the combination of cheddar and american is perfect in my book.

This recipe seems lie a soupy mess when poured into the pan, looks like waaayyyy too much sauce, but once it bakes, it is perfect.  

This is a very creamy saucy macaroni and cheese, not the more solid custard type.

Mouse's Macaroni and Cheese - All Recipes


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 19, 2009)

Mama said:


> I use a combination of cheeses including velveeta.  Here's my recipe Baked Macaroni & Cheese


  where's the *drool* smiley?!?!


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Alix said:


> YUMMY! Great link, thanks. Eggs? Ick.




I feel that way about eggs, mustard and onions. IMHO they do not belong in Mac-n-Cheese.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 20, 2009)

Being a Connoisseur of American food and fine cheeses myself. I will add that Velveeta while legally is not considered cheese it is a great addition to Mac & Cheese. 

In my travels around the various regions of this great country I have had some really great examples of baked Mac & Cheese. Here are my thoughts on what separated the good ones form the great ones. The only bad baked Mac & Cheese I have had was either burnt or bland. 

Cheese / Sauce: These should act as the binder and add creaminess. This is the advantage of using Velveeta. You can use just Velveeta and milk. It makes a really good sauce, but it is not in the great category. It just does not have that great cheese flavor. Play around with combinations of cheese, Velveeta and your favorite sauce. The only thing to remember is some cheeses will break during melting. If you want to use one of those melt some Velveeta then melt you’re with it. 

Butter or Milk? If you’re using good cheese why not use some real butter? In The Frugal Gourmet Cooks American Jeff Smith’s recipe for Macaroni Pie calls for 2 cups macaroni, and ¼ pound butter. To me with this ratio the dish is oily. But after cooking this dish butter is now a normal ingredient in my Mac & Cheese. 

Cooking: I like for mine to have a small crust around the edges, soft but set in the middle and a slightly crunchy top. But it should not have a hard top; if I cannot eat it with a fork it’s too hard. 

Other ingredients: I grew up eating Mac & Cheese with tuna, I know that will never have wide spread appeal. That said adding local great ingredients are one thing that will turn a good Mac & Cheese into a great one. The great ones that remember have had: crawfish, Tasso and kielbasa (not all together). The best one I remember had freshly creamed corn and green peppers.


----------



## coltsfanchris (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, I never thought to try velveeta in combination with the other cheeses. Something I will have to try since I have had the cheese break up on me. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## jet (Dec 20, 2009)

coltsfanchris said:


> Thanks for all the tips, I never thought to try velveeta in combination with the other cheeses. Something I will have to try since I have had the cheese break up on me. I can't wait to try it!



You can't make a cheese sauce with just milk and cheese (you need starch to keep the sauce together).  I have a recipe that calls for just milk and cheese that suddenly stopped working (the sauce would break).  Turns out that I originally used a processed cheese product (like Velveeta) but it started failing when I changed to real cheese.


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2009)

i disagree with the velveeta. tooooooooo creamy & lacks texture. if i wanted baby food, i'd get a jar of that! way yummier with bechamel/sharp cheeses like cheddar with a few crumbles of bleu. just like deli cheese is way more yummy than individual singles.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 21, 2009)

jet said:


> You can't make a cheese sauce with just milk and cheese (you need starch to keep the sauce together).  I have a recipe that calls for just milk and cheese that suddenly stopped working (the sauce would break).  Turns out that I originally used a processed cheese product (like Velveeta) but it started failing when I changed to real cheese.


I agree.  I have done this and the cheese/milk coagulates.  You need a binding agent (starch) for it work out well.  A tiny bit of flour works nicely...


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2009)

that's why i am advocting bechamel. cheeses blend beautifully into the flour/fat/milk blend.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 21, 2009)

luvs said:


> i disagree with the velveeta. tooooooooo creamy & lacks texture. if i wanted baby food, i'd get a jar of that! way yummier with bechamel/sharp cheeses like cheddar with a few crumbles of bleu. just like deli cheese is way more yummy than individual singles.



I make a macaroni and cheese that has a bechamel (or white sauce to some) and grated sharp cheddar, along with more cheese in 1/2 inch cubes mixed in with the noodles.  This way after baking there is a creamy cheese sauce and nice bursts of cheese.

But then again I often pick up the Kraft deluxe dinner with.....you guessed it....Velveeta!  Or if I want mac and cheese in a hurry, I have even been known to boil my macaroni, then nuke some cheese whiz and butter together, drain the noodles and mix in the melted mixture and eat!  Yum!  

So I go to both ends of the spectrum!


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2009)

Janet H said:


> Yeah - that eggs thing is really different.  I loved in North Carolina for a while and the old timers there make mac n cheese with essentially a custard with shredded cheese added.  It's baked and hot and cheesy - just texturally challenging the first time you try it if you were raised on the bechemel based version.  I learned to like it - in fact even love it.  It's pasta, cheese, milk and eggs - how could it be bad really?



Hey Janet, do you have a recipe?


----------



## Janet H (Dec 21, 2009)

Alix said:


> Hey Janet, do you have a recipe?



Yup..

*Procure it:*
2 cups uncooked elbows (cook em in some salt water)
4 large eggs
2 cups low fat milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 tsp dried mustard
3 cups shredded Sharp Cheddar cheese, divided
1/4 cup cracker crumbs - or more traditionally, cornflakes crunched up
*
Assemble it:
*Cook the pasta in salted water drain and rinse. Preheat the oven to 325° F. 

Grease a good sized, not too deep (around 2 inches) casserole dish.

In a bowl mix eggs, milk, salt, mustard and paprika. In the casserole dish, layer the cooked macaroni with 2 cups of the cheese; pour milk and egg mixture over all. 

*Cook it:*
Bake the casserole for 50 mins, or until set in the center. In a small mixing bowl, combine remaining shredded cheese and crumbs.  Spread over the casserole, then put under broiler to brown.
Serves 6.
*
Eat it:*
Serve this as a main dish with some salad and broiled tomatoes halves and a baked apple.  Your kids will adore you and your north of the Mason Dixon line friends will think you've taken leave of your senses, but they will ask for seconds...


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2009)

laurie, i cooked blue-box spirals before i got my own place.  may cook them again if we arrive late 1 nite & we're hungry!


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2009)

OK Janet, I'm going to give it a go. When you mentioned custard like consistency it piqued my curiosity. I'll post how it went over here. I'll do it in a new thread though. Thanks so much!


----------



## Janet H (Dec 22, 2009)

Have fun with the experiment - you may want to draw the blinds..... 

I have seen a variant on this where you essentially make the bechemel style mac and cheese with a runnier that usual sauce and then add several eggs.  it's pretty good too. I am not sure how mac and cheese can really be truly horrid - the basic ingredients are just to good.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2009)

luvs said:


> i disagree with the velveeta. tooooooooo creamy & lacks texture. if i wanted baby food, i'd get a jar of that! way yummier with bechamel/sharp cheeses like cheddar with a few crumbles of bleu. just like deli cheese is way more yummy than individual singles.


luvs,
I agree a nice bechamel is wonderful for us, but remember we each have different tastes...My grandkids and some of my friends adore velveeta..We each are entitled to our favorites..You should see the smiles on their faces when I make their mac and cheese.So let's come together this Christmas season and share our mac and cheese Happy Holidays luvs
kades


----------



## Kristen (Dec 22, 2009)

*Baked Macaroni*

It really really taste good if we put many melted cheese on it 
definitely it makes you crave for more for it


----------



## jet (Dec 22, 2009)

luvs said:


> that's why i am advocting bechamel. cheeses blend beautifully into the flour/fat/milk blend.



That's why my recipe uses a bechamel, it's just so easy.


----------



## luvs (Dec 24, 2009)

i concur! bechamel rocks.
kades, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 24, 2009)

luvs said:


> i concur! bechamel rocks.
> kades, MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Merry Christmas sweetie
kades


----------



## Toots (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been making the Patti LaBelle mac & cheese recipe for years - it is baked with eggs like a custard.  It gets rave reviews.
Patti LaBelle's Mac and Cheese Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!


----------



## Janet H (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow - 2 cups of half n half.  No wonder it's good.


----------



## janetto (Dec 25, 2009)

coltsfanchris said:


> I am looking for some tips and ideas for a really great baked macaroni and cheese. My grandma used to do one that was really simple with just cheddar, milk, flour, and pasta (obviously) and it was delish. I just can't seem to get it right. I've tried out several recipes with different cheeses, onion, bacon, etc. Just haven't found one I really love. Help!


Don't bake the casserole because it just dries it out. Put extra cheese on the top to cover and then brown it under the broiler. Think about how great they are at cafeterias. They have the browned crust, but the inside is nice and gooey. Also, a lesson to all from my sister the chef: Never bake cheese over 325 because a higher heat will cause the cheese to separate and release their oils, so you get hard, greasy cheese. Pass this on!
Janetto


----------



## AuntieV (Dec 25, 2009)

I learned how to make Mac-N-Cheese from my Grandma about 55 years ago. I do not have a recipe though. All I do is cook the mac acccording to package directions. After draining it I put half in a glass baking dish, sprinkle shredded cheese over the top, repeat with balance of macaroni and more cheese. Then I drizzle milk over the top till I see it about half way up the side of the dish.
I bake it in a 375 oven for about 30 minutes or until it is golden brown.

To be honest I didn't even realize that other people added other things to Baked Mac-N-Cheese until about 5 years ago.


----------



## luvs (Dec 25, 2009)

cafeteria macaroni here is usually stouffer's or lean cuisine. tip from an insider.
also, i pour cream into mine for additional richness.


----------



## coltsfanchris (Dec 28, 2009)

AuntieV said:


> I learned how to make Mac-N-Cheese from my Grandma about 55 years ago. I do not have a recipe though. All I do is cook the mac acccording to package directions. After draining it I put half in a glass baking dish, sprinkle shredded cheese over the top, repeat with balance of macaroni and more cheese. Then I drizzle milk over the top till I see it about half way up the side of the dish.
> I bake it in a 375 oven for about 30 minutes or until it is golden brown.
> 
> To be honest I didn't even realize that other people added other things to Baked Mac-N-Cheese until about 5 years ago.



This is how my grandma did it, only I thought she added flour too. Maybe I'll try it without the flour, maybe that's how I keep screwing it up. Thanks AuntieV! 

I did bake mac n cheese for the holidays. I made the white sauce and then melted cheese in. I didn't use velveeta, just what I had on hand, cheddar (sharp and mild), mozzarella, and a little piece of left over gruyere. It turned out really good, although it could have been moister. Either I need to make more of the white sauce before adding the cheese or I need to not bake it so long. Thanks for all the advice by boyfriend was very happy!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you!  That is a great mixture of cheese.  I think the dryness is more that you need more sauce than baking time, but I could be wrong, not knowing your temp or baking time.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 28, 2009)

More sauce


----------



## bakechef (Dec 28, 2009)

If you don't like dry mac and cheese, please give this one a try!  I substitute real sharp cheddar for the velveeta.  It is nice and saucy!

Trust me it is wonderful if you prefer creamy mac and cheese over the more solid custard style.

Mouse's Macaroni and Cheese - All Recipes


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it's the bechamel base that makes that recipe "saucy," not the use of a real sharp cheddar instead of a processed cheese (velveeta).
Looks good and simple, though.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 28, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I think it's the bechamel base that makes that recipe "saucy," not the use of a real sharp cheddar instead of a processed cheese (velveeta).
> Looks good and simple, though.



Yes it is the bechamel sauce that makes it saucy, you may have misunderstood the meaning of my post, I was just telling the OP what I did to change the recipe to be more to my liking, not trying to convince them that real cheddar would make it more "saucy"!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

"I substitute real sharp cheddar for the velveeta.  It is nice and saucy!"
I suppose I did. I took "it" as referring to the preceding nouns.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 28, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> "I substitute real sharp cheddar for the velveeta.  It is nice and saucy!"
> I suppose I did. I took "it" as referring to the preceding nouns.



I am not an expert in grammar, actually far from it, 

I assumed that putting a period at the end of the sentence would help separate the preceding nouns from the "it", but maybe that isn't how it works.  if I had used a comma I could see how that mistake could be made.

No harm no foul!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2009)

Let's try to keep just a little of the spirit of the season here. We are a cooking forum. I know it drives some of us to drink, because many like  me
don't use the correct grammar or position commas, and such properly. If i offend you, please PM me,please don't tell me about my mistakes on the open forum. We all have feelings,  We have joined here to exchange recipes and at times ask for a hug or a prayer. Let's respect each other and enjoy the forum and friendships we've formed. 
kadesma


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I'm odd woman out - I hate velveeta, just don't like the taste.

Here's my mac n cheese...I got this from my brother's fiance who got it from her grandmother...I love it love it love it!

For a 9x13 inch pan:

(2) cans cheddar cheese soup
plain yogurt
(2) blocks of cheese of choice, grated (I usually do colby jack and jalapeno jack)
a box of noodles - I cook these separately.

While cooking the noodles combine the cheese soup and yogurt to desired taste. I use both cans of soup and add yogurt and taste, etc.

Keep in mind the added blocks of cheese changes things considerably.

I reserve some cheese for the top, and I mix the cheeses and soup mix together and pour the hot noodles into it and mix it all up.

Then I add whatever I feel like. Sometimes I add a little curry powder, sometimes cayenne, a little salt. 

My favorite additions are larged diced tomatoes, diced ham and red pepper flakes.

If I'm feeling really naughty I also top with bread crumbs tossed with butter.

I bake this for about 30 minutes and viola! My favorite mac and cheese.

Someone said everyone likes mac and cheese differently and I would agree. However everyone that's had this recipe has liked it. The yogurt and the cheese soup give it the creamy texture and the mildness of the cheese flavors allows for creativity.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeni78 said:


> For a 9x13 inch pan:
> 
> (2) cans cheddar cheese soup
> plain yogurt
> ...



How big is a block? Can you give a weight please? Cheese is packaged differently everywhere I think. Thanks Jeni!


----------



## Jeni78 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry about that - I have one in my fridge that's .62 lbs. They are the medium sized rectangle blocks - so probably 1-1.25 lbs of cheese total in this dish.


----------



## janetto (Dec 29, 2009)

We just tried the browning of the top, but still the inside was not as creamy as we want. My husband decided it is because the pasta soaks up all the liquid. Next time he makes it, he is going to coat the cooked pasta with butter, then add the sauce, hoping this will prevent the pasta from absorbing so much. We like to make a white sauce and add both velveeta and colby.jack mix. The cheese is really what is to each ones liking. We have spent 36 years trying to make the perfect Mac & Cheese and still haven't found it. Maybe there isn't one! Maybe we're too picky! Does anyone find another pasta works better than the old macaroni? Hey, BowTies might work because I don't see how they could absorb much moisture.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 29, 2009)

I would think that the shape of the pasta may "hold" sauce differently, but if it's the same brand, it generally absorbs the same. I would use more sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2009)

bakechef said:


> If you don't like dry mac and cheese, please give this one a try! I substitute real sharp cheddar for the velveeta. It is nice and saucy!
> 
> Trust me it is wonderful if you prefer creamy mac and cheese over the more solid custard style.
> 
> Mouse's Macaroni and Cheese - All Recipes


 

The amount of sauce you have depends on the amount of liquid you use., not on the type of cheese.

Velveeta makes for a creamier mac and cheese, though less flavorful.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 29, 2009)

yep.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 29, 2009)

janetto said:


> ..........We have spent 36 years trying to make the perfect Mac & Cheese and still haven't found it. Maybe there isn't one! ...........




Heck - trying is half the fun


----------



## janetto (Dec 29, 2009)

*"Oink, Oink!" I'll second that (she says with a cheesy grin).*


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2009)

i make mac and cheese with the white sauce to which i add cabot extremely sharp cheddar cheese shredded, shredded swiss, the kraft 4 cheese shredded blend, hot sauce, beer and cooked pasta shells. (it tastes a bit like fondue) i have never topped and baked.


----------



## blueheron (Dec 29, 2009)

I use the recipe "Mac and Cheese with Quattro Formaggi" in the Silver Palette Good Times Cookbook.  I omit the mozzarella (too stringy) and replace most of the cheeses with Vermont cheddar.  It's delicious.


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2012)

So ever since this eating thingy started I have been wanting to make Mac and Cheese. Well, I finally have my appetite back. In fact I had a big dish of Pasta for breakfast. My family loves Italian style Mac and Cheese. That is with tomatoes. I break up the tomatoes and use the juice for some of the liquid for the bechamel sauce. The rest is the standard milk, butter and flour. 

My supermarket puts the cold cut ends out for sale at a reduced price per pound. I always try to grab a couple of packages of cheese ends. They are mixed cheeses. One package could contain Swiss, Sharp Cheddar, Provolone, some sliced, some not. Just chunks. These packages are perfect for calzones. 

I also have a large bag of frozen fresh bread crumbs in the freezer. Need to use them up. 

So I get all the ingredients together on the counter, and put on the large pot of water. One thing was missing. The casserole size macaroni. I didn't have any on hand. So Son #1 will have to pick up a pound of it tomorrow. But tonight I will make the sauce. 

Well, at least I am back to cooking. The next item on my list are cinnamon rolls for Son #1. I guess I should make some for my daughter and her family. My granddaughter had surgerey yesterday and is very sore today. I think some cinnamon rolls will just be the right thing to cheer her up.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2012)

So I made the sauce. There was a large chunk of Swiss cheese in the ends. I had waaay to much cheese for the sauce, so I mixed the rest with the dried fresh bread crumbs. I didn't realize that the last chunk I grated was Swiss. It melted beautifully in the sauce, so stringy and created a beautiful topping with the bread crumbs. I had too much bread crumbs, so the surplus went into the freezer for another day. 

I never use store bought bread crumbs anymore. The fresh ones have so much flavor. Son #1 is very happy. He would have liked more dry mustard in it though. He forgets I have to eat this also. 

Tonight the starter and dough for the cinnamon rolls.


----------

